# Herbicide spray question



## ltfarm (Mar 25, 2010)

Located in upstate New York. Last year, for the first time, had nitrogen, Banvel and 2-4D sprayed on grass fields (timothy, broome, orchard and fescue) Did a good job on all but a couple weeds, milkweed and common thistle in one field. It's too early to check new growth here yet. Is one year of herbicide enough? Seems like weed seeds lay in the soil for years and will germinate this spring.

Do you folks spray every year? Time frame is tight with waiting to see what weeds come up, temperatures, wind, precipitation and then having time for the N to kick in before cutting.
Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I spray at least every other year, but quite often many areas are sprayed every year. I would suggest using grazon p&d or facsimile and then you probably would not have to spray every year and it would eventually get rid of some of the tougher type weeds. It has some residual to it so it hangs around for 6 months or so.

Regards, Mike


----------

